# Christmas cut out cookie help



## sgspiels (Dec 12, 2005)

I need a great sugar cookie recipe for making cutouts. ANy help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## bork (Nov 27, 2005)

I love the recipe that is in the "Better Homes..." cookbook. If you do not have that book I can post the recipe for you tonight when I get home. I use the ornamental frosting recipe to go with it. The only thing is that wherever the recipe calls for milk I use heavy cream instead (same measure). And of course, colored sugar sprinkles on top makes your head spin!!!:roll:

Bork <><


----------



## sgspiels (Dec 12, 2005)

If it is not too much trouble - that would be great. if I had enough time I could try the zillion different recipes for them. 

Thanks.


----------



## bork (Nov 27, 2005)

Sorry this took so long! I'll have to post the frosting a little later today! Hope you like it!

I usually double or even triple this recipe (think it lies when it says makes 3 dozen!), and I have done it without sifting the flour and it works fine. Let me know how it works out for you!

*Christmas Sugar Cookies*

2/3 cup butter
3/4 cup granulated sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 egg
4 teaspoons milk (heavy cream)
2 cups sifted all-purpose flour
1-1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1/4 teaspoon salt

Thoroughly cream shortening, sugar,
and vanilla. Add egg and milk; beat till
light and fluffy. Sift together dry ingre-
dients; blend into creamed mixture.
divide dough in half. Cover and chill at
least 1 hour.
On lightly floured surface, roll to 1/8
inch thickness.* Cut into desired shapes
with cutters. Bake on ungreased cookie
sheet at 350 degrees about 8-10 minutes.
Cool slightly; remove. Makes about 3
dozen.
*Chill other half until ready to use


----------



## bork (Nov 27, 2005)

*Ornamental Frosting*

1 cup butter
1 teaspoon vanilla
4 cups sifted confectioner's sugar
1 1/2 TBSP milk (heavy cream)

Beat first 3 ingredients just until combined. Then slowly add the milk until desired consistancy is reached (will stiffen slightly). After frosting the cookies, garnish with sugar sprinkles.

Bork <><


----------



## sgspiels (Dec 12, 2005)

Bork,

They were great. Sorry for not thanking sooner.

Sgspiels


----------

